# Bluetooth keyboard

## xtx

I have a Logitech DiNovo Edge keyboard that has always worked without issue on Gentoo. Yesterday I restarted my computer and all of a sudden it won't pair any longer after Gentoo boots. I can pair it before grub starts, and cycle through grub menus, but as soon as it boots I lose the pair. I do not believe this is a logitech unifying device issue, I believe this is just a logitech bluetooth dongle (it says bluetooth on the dongle itself). 

The only thing I can think of is that I installed the dolphin emulator yesterday which pulled in the bluez package, which I don't believe I had installed previously. So with that in mind I decided to enable bluetooth on my computer- I enabled it in the kernel, and added bluetooth to systemd startup. I restarted my computer, verified that bluetooth was enabled, but still cannot pair my keyboard to the dongle. 

Maybe I'm making a wrong association and it has nothing to do with the bluez package, I have no idea. Worked for years prior to yesterday.

----------

## Ant P.

It sounds like it was running in some sort of USB emulation mode, and now that you've installed bluetooth drivers it's become a real bluetooth device.

Can you connect manually using `bluetoothctl`?

----------

## xtx

I have verified that the keyboard stops working when the bluez package is installed. 

```
$ hciconfig -a hci0:   

Type: BR/EDR Bus: USB 

BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0 SCO MTU: 0:0 

DOWN 

RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0 

TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0 

Features: 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

Packet type: DM1 DH1 HV1 

Link policy: 

Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT
```

```
$ sudo hciconfig hci0 up

Can't init device hci0: Input/output error (5)
```

I feel like I'm back in 2004 when all hardware was hit or miss on linux and you have to be a command line guru to get a keyboard working... 

Why does this work so well without the bluez package? And even if I get this working, will I need to log in to slim with a wired keyboard and run through these bluetooth commands after every reboot to get my wireless keyboard working?

----------

## xtx

Actually, I downgraded to bluez-4 and now everything works fine. I'd still love advice on how to get it to work with 5 though... I don't like relying on old packages. Eventually something will force me to upgrade, and I'd rather not have to replace my $200 keyboard! Thanks for any assistance.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ant P.

 *xtx wrote:*   

> I feel like I'm back in 2004 when all hardware was hit or miss on linux and you have to be a command line guru to get a keyboard working... 
> 
> Why does this work so well without the bluez package? And even if I get this working, will I need to log in to slim with a wired keyboard and run through these bluetooth commands after every reboot to get my wireless keyboard working?

 

To be frank, everything works better without bluez. Every time I've used it in the last 10 years it's been a losing battle to get basic functionality like this to work, and the documentation is pathetic to put it lightly. If you can avoid it then that's by far the best option here.

----------

